# Primera P12 Alarm problem



## spangle (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi - I have recently replaced my battery and seem to have trouble with my alarm: it's activating randomly even when the car is inlocked. I (think) I have deactivate the internal sensors but the alarm is still being activated by something. Can anyone help. Thanks.


----------

